# window rubber



## tomstoyflyer (Jun 29, 2010)

How do I go about replacing the rubber moulding around the windows of my 67 HT?
Thanks in advance.
Tom:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which area?


----------



## tomstoyflyer (Jun 29, 2010)

05GTO said:


> Which area?


The rubber that goes around the top and seals the side windows. I figured our the wiper stuff in the door crome and back seat window butt the top rubber has me scratching my head, unless it is just glued in there, I dont see how it is attached!
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine in the `65 just pushes into the chrome strip which has a rolled over edge on each side that locks onto the rubber. I think it might have been glued too, but it was always missing untill I restored the car. Nice not having the side windows rattle anymore.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, you'll want to use weatherstrip adhesive too.......


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

i just replaced the weatherstripping around my windows (66 HT). removing the roofrail stripping was a dirty job! it was so hard and brittle that it came off in chunks, and got all over my new carpet. i also pulled off the stainless trim/weatherstrip channel and cleaned it up for good measure. and yes it is held in by adhesive. try to find the black or clear stuff if possible - the stuff i got was yellow, and easy to spot where it gooped out.


----------



## tomstoyflyer (Jun 29, 2010)

All good advice, and thanks,
Tom T


----------

